# Three knife minimum?



## Seneca

Are three knives the minimum?

While setting up a bug out bag I got to thinking about what kind of cutting tools or knives would I need. I decided that one knife was not enough I could get by with two but three knives would cover about anything I could possibly need a knife to do. 

The three types of knives that I came up with were...

A heavy full tang fix blade knife, something such as a BK 2 or ESEE 5. For heavy chores like chopping batonning.

A medium weight fixed blade knife such as a Mora or Condor bushlore. For finer cutting and fashioning gear dressing game etc.

A pocket knife. Which is also an EDC item and would be useful for fine or light cutting chores. 

I think that covers most uses for a knife one might encounter while bugging out. I do believe I could add more but think three is a nice number...and of course I'd include a stone to keep them sharp.


----------



## Deebo

being a lover of knives, I have to many....but i like your line of thought, seems to cover all the bases. For the bug out bag.
as for knives in general, I sometimes pick up decent folders on sale to keep in my "barter pile". Knives that are relatively inexpensive, but functional.


----------



## Fuzzee

One certainly isn't enough. Especially if it breaks, you lose it or have a task it's hard to use for like trying to filet a fish with a large 7 inch drop point a 1/4 inch thick. I always carry a pocket knife. It's a must, because I realized that if shtf at any given time it will be the first and possibly only knife you'll have on you. Which is why I spent good money on a couple of good Spyderco's a few years back. A Manix and Caly 3. Excellent steel, handles and designs. Both over a hundred a piece, but worth every penny.

I'm in the south and don't plan to bugout to the high north so I've tossed the big knives for a machete which while big in length and cutting power doesn't weigh more or even as much as some of my large fixed blades with there thick steel blades. While there is the need for batoning down here and further north it's not as much of the fat logs one comes across up north. There's lots of heavy bush and tangly branches down here with lots of fallen pickings in the bush. Out of the bush there will be tools to be found if I need otherwise and society has crumbled. A machete is quite capable either way and I carry a Cold Steel Latin Machete strapped to my pack. It's capable of chopping heads too if I need it and the way I see it, ...... you never know with so many asshat liberals and the need to conserve ammo, lol.

I also carry my main fixed blade in the pack which is a Benchmade combo edge Nimravus. This is my general knife for cleaning game, eating, whittling trap hooks and knotches, cutting vine and various other tasks that I wear on my belt. It does lots of things well and is a high quality blade. I love the 154CM steel blade it has more than any other steel the way it sharpens and keeps an edge. The blade is thinner than lots of other fixed blades which means it's certainly no crowbar, not that a knife should be, but cuts through things very well. Next I carry a Spyderco Catcherman FRN. I've had this for going on twenty years and it's an excellent folding fillet and fishing knife. Great for cleaning game and cutting meat too and is the one I'd hand to someone else that may be with me to do work and is a spare to the main. That person would only be family or a trusted individual of course, but that's the knife for it. For my GHB I just added on the Mora Light My Fire fixed blade with firesteel insert and it looks to be a great little knife for the money. When shtf too, my GHB will be passed over to a family member and it should still be with me in that aspect. While not a knife I also carry a Gerber retracting into the handle handsaw. That's what will be used for heavy log or branch work before wearing down the knives. It's also the first to go if I want to cut weight as I can live without it if I have to.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ight-my-fire-swedish-fireknife.html#post38511

Spyderco Catcherman FRN


----------



## Deebo

NICE set up. Forgot to mention, a friend of mine gave me permision to put his site on here, he makes some very awesome knives. Oliver Knifeworks. google him, he is an honest man, I havent set up my special purpose order yet, but will soon.
Hey Fuzzee, what is the name brand of your pack, i like it.


----------



## Fuzzee

Deebo said:


> NICE set up. Forgot to mention, a friend of mine gave me permision to put his site on here, he makes some very awesome knives. Oliver Knifeworks. google him, he is an honest man, I havent set up my special purpose order yet, but will soon.
> Hey Fuzzee, what is the name brand of your pack, i like it.


It's a Maxpedition Vulture II 3 day. Fits my body and needs very well. I was using a Condor II just before this one, but while Maxpedition is excellent quality and design and I use a lot of their gear, the Condor II was too small for me really so I moved up. Both are great packs though. You can find the Maxpedition stuff all over these days as they've become very popular.

Maxpedition Vulture-II Three 3 Day Assault Pack Tactical Backpack 72 Hour Ruck


----------



## AquaHull

Western Large Bowie and 6" fixed, Buck 3 3/4" folder and sheath found at a yard sale for $2.50 that needed an edge.

EDC is a 3" Buck or 3" Gerber folders with polymer frames.A 3" Guidesman folder with aluminum frame and stainless clip. All were made here in the U.S.A.

I have a few Chinese Gerber's that run well also, that are scattered about.


----------



## joec

oswegoscott said:


> "Old Timers" (Schrade-Walden) for this old-timer. 6" #15OT, a #152 Skinner and an AB27 boot-knife. And a Buck folder for my pocket. Tried and true for the decades I've had them.
> Heavy blades and full tanged. AND American made


I carry three mostly for hunting also Schrade Old Timers skinner/gut-hook as well as a Kentucky bowie knife with 10" blade. In addition to this I carry a Sagen Field saw in my hunting set. Always have a folder in my pocket with the current one sold by Outdoor Life. I do have a drawer full of folders though mostly case XXX.


----------



## Seneca

I think Fuzzee makes a good point about the large knife, in that of the three the large knife should be adaptable to the environment...

I also wanted to include a multitool, since they are so useful. In keeping it to three knives...a multi tool would have to take the place of either the pocket knife or the mid sized fixed blade knife. Or does a multi tool have a different role? and should not be considered one of the three.


----------



## Fuzzee

I don't consider my multitool part of the knives even though it has a small knife blade. It's a hard to get out blade and I never ever use it for anything. It's still there yes, but doesn't cover the place of the other knives. Maybe the pocket knife in part because of it's size, but a pocket knife for me is for quick use, one handed open, certain amount of blade and control. The multitool blade isn't that. I use the multitool and need it for the pliers and screwdriver ends mostly. The blade will just be a spare edge and certainly doesn't replace the other knives.


----------



## insatiable ONE

I would rather sacrifice a bit of weight for a good quality hawk.
vs a large knife for chopping / batonning that is not its role to do nor meant to do
A knife was never meant to chop or baton through wood.

If you plan on carrying three knives, make one at least a hatchet, axe or hawk.
This fickin stupid batonning bs is for when you get caught with your pants down & only have a knife, period.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

insatiable ONE said:


> I would rather sacrifice a bit of weight for a good quality hawk.
> vs a large knife for chopping / batonning that is not its role to do nor meant to do
> A knife was never meant to chop or baton through wood.
> 
> If you plan on carrying three knives, make one at least a hatchet, axe or hawk.
> This fickin stupid batonning bs is for when you get caught with your pants down & only have a knife, period.


+1. Ditch the massive big bladed combat knife for a good sturdy hatched with a hammer side to it or something, or a machete. Knife fighting is a real sure way to get killed with your own weapon, and even if you do manage to gain the uper hand there is a psychological barrier to driving a blade into someone. It takes a bit of a dark place in your soul to be able to bo it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

insatiable ONE said:


> I would rather sacrifice a bit of weight for a good quality hawk.
> vs a large knife for chopping / batonning that is not its role to do nor meant to do
> A knife was never meant to chop or baton through wood.
> 
> If you plan on carrying three knives, make one at least a hatchet, axe or hawk.
> This fickin stupid batonning bs is for when you get caught with your pants down & only have a knife, period.


I tend to agree and believe a hawk and smaller knife is the way to go. I already have a sog tomahawk and ordered a Swedish fire knife ( I was beginning to feel I was the only one on this site that doesn't have one). I did my own test and the hawk beats a knife in chopping but not as good as a hatchet but I would choose the hawk for weight reduction. But what really sold me on the hawk and knife is going through the Ky History museum and seeing what the frontiersmen, mountain men and Indians carried but especially Daniel Boone. Now these were the real experts.


----------



## Fuzzee

> I already have a sog tomahawk and ordered a Swedish fire knife ( I was beginning to feel I was the only one on this site that doesn't have one).


Better late than never.


----------



## pharmer14

My EDC is an American Camper multi tool... it was an old school trails end reward for selling a lot of popcorn in scouts. I also have a Winchester Buck Knife in my pack. It has a 3 inch blade, a hook for skinning animals, and a saw blade on it that all fold out and lock nicely. I'd like to get a full blown survival knife to add to my kit too, but I haven't decided which one to get yet.


----------



## pharmer14

Rigged for Quiet said:


> +1. Ditch the massive big bladed combat knife for a good sturdy hatched with a hammer side to it or something, or a machete. Knife fighting is a real sure way to get killed with your own weapon, and even if you do manage to gain the uper hand there is a psychological barrier to driving a blade into someone. It takes a bit of a dark place in your soul to be able to bo it.


Good point. I'm not wired to use a blade or blunt object for self defense, but hatchets and machette's serve a purpose too and could easily replace a knife in a BOB.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I don't consider my multi-tool a knife, since I don't only use it for the blade, but the tools. I love knives way to much, and know I carry around a few more than I'd really need. I also have a machete and a small axe; redundant I know, I just love anything with an edge! Better to have and not need, than to need and not have, right?lol


----------



## Meangreen

I think everyone covered what I'm going to say and all have valid points for your selections. I want a machete because it can be a very multi- use tool as well as a weapon. I want a sturdy full tang knife and a multi-tool. I love knives and I think that it reaches the primitive soul of every man when he grips a good quality knife, I know you know the feeling  The knife is the essential foundation that a survival kit is built on. I carry three at work with each one a different function. Quality of construction is key and my choices include Mora, Buck, and cold steel.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I purchased a belt that has a knife sheath sewn horizontally onto it by the buckle, fits a Swiss Army knife, also carry a "patch" knife with a 2.75" blade on the same belt EDC. Hunting I have a Buck folder backup in my fanny pack but prefer the patch knife for cleaning elk.
Get home bag has a Big has a 12" heavy knife on it (google "the tank eBay knife") in case I need to cut open a log cabin or make a liberal pee-pee his panties.


----------



## Seneca

insatiable ONE said:


> I would rather sacrifice a bit of weight for a good quality hawk.
> vs a large knife for chopping / batonning that is not its role to do nor meant to do
> A knife was never meant to chop or baton through wood.
> 
> If you plan on carrying three knives, make one at least a hatchet, axe or hawk.
> This fickin stupid batonning bs is for when you get caught with your pants down & only have a knife, period.


Yeah I know there is another side to this... thanks!


----------



## Seneca

Rigged for Quiet said:


> +1. Ditch the massive big bladed combat knife for a good sturdy hatched with a hammer side to it or something, or a machete. Knife fighting is a real sure way to get killed with your own weapon, and even if you do manage to gain the uper hand there is a psychological barrier to driving a blade into someone. It takes a bit of a dark place in your soul to be able to bo it.


Who said anything about knife fighting??? This topic is about knives for bugout bags and kits... now if somebody wants to bug out with a spiked hammer or axe strapped to their pack well thats ok because that what works for them. Myself I'm going to try it with three and see how it goes.


----------



## Verteidiger

In my bug out bags, I keep a large SOG SEAL Team fixed blade (self-defense and hard use knife), a medium sized SOG SEAL Pup (truly useful for cutting tasks and cleaning game/fish) and a SOG folding pocket knife (large Pentagon Elite lockback spearpoint), along with a SOG Tactical Tomahawk (replica of the Vietnam era tomahawk). The tomahawk is also useful as a meat axe, and for break and rakes, as well as cutting/splitting wood or roots. I really like SOG knives, they are extremely well made, their blade metals hold an edge better than most knives, come with a great guarantee and great customer service, and they aren't ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Seneca

I will have to give some serious though to adding a hawk or small axe to one or more of my bags. I carry a camp axe and mid sized axe along with a shovel in the vehicle. Thats how I went about tying axes and such into my preps. It's a solution as long as I'm around the vehicle, but if I leave...not so much. 

I feel the one knife for everything is a myth and as such debunked. I see no reason to prep less than three knives and perhaps I may even need an extra fourth depending on the bag and it's intended use. If I have the opportunity before hand then there should be no reason not to have the bases covered...and not counting the blade in the multitool as one is good advise...thanks all


----------



## WoadWarrior

Honestly, I think your "minimum" for daily carry should be three knives. One high (neck area), one mid (waist area), one at your boots (ankle). So... no matter what position you find yourself in, or where your hands happen to be, you have quick access to a weapon. Add extra's as appropriate in your BOB, BOV, or BOL. Just my $.02.


----------



## insatiable ONE

WoadWarrior said:


> Honestly, I think your "minimum" for daily carry should be three knives. One high (neck area), one mid (waist area), one at your boots (ankle). So... no matter what position you find yourself in, or where your hands happen to be, you have quick access to a weapon. Add extra's as appropriate in your BOB, BOV, or BOL. Just my $.02.


Sorry I have to strongly disagree here on this.
I carry at least two guns & a knife. So it is a trumped three strategy. For the scenario you described.
Add the BOB scenario then my above post would have been added with a rifle.

But being prepare with more than one blade for survival is wise.


----------



## WoadWarrior

IO... you are more than welcome to disagree. However, in many places in public life, you can't carry a gun, but you can carry a knife, or in this case... multiple knives (and they can be legally concealed without a permit). Why depend on only one if things go bad? You carry two guns, why not two knives?

And... for me... I've been through the LE POST knife fighting courses. For LEOs, it's recommended to carry three as the minimum, spread out as I've stated so you can reach at least one in any situation. If the guys that do this on a regular basis carry three... wouldn't that be a great example for those with less experience to learn from? Of course... it was just my $.02. I was merely sharing my thoughts for anyone that wanted them.


----------



## WoadWarrior

OK... I have to do a follow up post. First, to apologize if my last post sounded pissy or offensive. That was not my intent. However, I'm still a little irritated and wanted to get something off my mind.

Folks... the purpose of this forum is to share and exchange information, ideas, thoughts, experiences, etc. It's not be be the one expert that everyone has to listen to. I merely gave an opinion based on my experiences and the response was "I strongly disagree." It wasn't: This doesn't work in my case. It wasn't: "I disagree and here's why...". It was just a plain "Strongly" disagree as if my advice or experience is wrong and IO had the right answer. It may be the right answer for IO, but that doesn't mean we should be shutting down other peoples advice or experience just because it doesn't work for us. When someone posts something, take it or leave it as you wish. Share your experiences for others... but don't flat out try and shut them down. (IO... that may not have been your intent... but that is the way I read it.)

I think what was really confusing to me, IO, is that you state you carry at least two guns and a knife with you on a daily basis, wherever you go. Then, you add a rifle in a BOB scenario. On duty, I carry two guns (a primary and a backup). Daily, I carry one or none depending on where I'm at (unfortunately, I work on a military base and can't carry there). Most people have similar issues and have limits on public places where they can carry. For you, two guns and a knife work. For others, like me, it does not. Why would you strongly disagree with me doing what works best for me and condemn my offering that advice to others?


----------



## PaulS

Woadwarrior,
While where you live it may be possible to carry knives as weapons you should understand that the case is different in many places. 
Your strategy is fine and may even be legal where you live but in Seattle any fixed blade knife is illegal to carry - classified as a dangerous weapon. Any folding knife that is over six inches overall length when open falls under the same classification. Then the rest of the law states that any knife carried as a weapon is illegal which extends to stars - even very small ones, spikes, and needles that are associated with martial arts. I could get caught with a very small folding knife in my pocket and be fine but if I had two more they would be confiscated and I could be charged with carrying a "dangerous" weapon. This in a state where it is legal to carry open - walk down the street with a gun in a holster in plain view and in spite of the fact that I have a concealed carry permit. I could be arrested for carrying a butter knife but not for the gun.


----------



## insatiable ONE

Look Roadwarrior I usually don't apologize for anything, my advice was also what works for me. Take it or leave it is up to you.
For the scenario that was was brought up that was my take on things. Regardless or your special training or mine. 
I wasn't really trying to ruffle your feathers or to get this thread off track.

As such I'm done with this thread.
back to the original discussion. 
Sorry Seneca for the thread jack.


----------



## Seneca

Woadwarrior,
I do appreciate your input...and it is of value. It's the tool aspect of knives that I want to explore. As example if all I had for a knife was a Becker BK2, I could probably cut myself out of a shipping container and then baton a log and build a fire. But I'd have a heck of a time slicing tomatoes or peeling potatoes with it. Obviously another type or style of knife is best suited for that. I've whittled it down (pun?) to three basic types or styles of knives that would do most cutting chores I might encounter. I thought the points you made were good ones, and as such would be very interested in a thread about the how to's or defense from knives.


----------



## Jackbauer2218

if I had to choose just 3 I would go with a ZT350 folder, Esee 5 and a Esee Junglas


----------



## Seneca

The ESEE 5 has a neat feature, a bowdrill socket in the handle. I have an ESEE 5 and it's a brute of a knife. I've never had a need to use the bow drill socket. I can and have made fire with a bow drill, just not with the ESEE 5. 

I have a couple of US Schrade Old Timer pocket knives that are in good shape but since Schrade has gone Chinese, I've retired them and currently carry a production Case CV pocket knife instead. There are a lot of good options when it comes to the mid size full tang belt knife...I'm looking at a few, there are too many to mention.


----------



## DogSoldier

In this order

Cold Steel Trail Master

Blackjack Model 1-7

Buck 110

Thats what I got and thats all I think I need-[for now]

John

PS almost forgot I got a Leatherman Wave also


----------



## spokes

3 knife minimum, 
If you only find 2 knives on my wife you haven't looked hard enough. 

I usually have a cheaper but sturdy one with me.


----------



## sparkyprep

A good multi tool is needed. Also, a good, flexible, razor sharp fillet knife. I have never found a suitable alternative for cleaning fish.


----------



## PaulS

spokes said:


> 3 knife minimum,
> *If you only find 2 knives on my wife you haven't looked hard enough.*
> 
> I usually have a cheaper but sturdy one with me.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## spokes

Paul, she is small but a redhead. You probably wouldn't survive the search! haha


----------



## PaulS

Oh, now you've done it. A redhead? I promise that I would survive, or die a happy man.  

Spokes - just to fill you in, I have a "little redhead" fantasy and it is a standing joke with my kids and even my wife gets in on it. 
When I told her about this she just laughed hard and said "there you go..." 

There is no "little red-haired girl" that would ever fill the fantasy so your wife is safe. It's just funny that this all came up.

Let her know that I already like her.


----------



## spokes

No Worries here Paul. We used a plural name as we 
both have been posting with the same account. 
We think more or less alike.


----------



## PaulS

That's not fair! How can I make suggestive (kidding) comments when I'm not sure if its you or her? 

Most wives that use the site just identify as MrsXXXX. That way we don't think their husbands are schizophrenic or bisexual. (kidding)

We are pretty good about keeping things cool on the board. We treat women with all due respect (most of us) and (most of the time).


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Every person in our little prepper group carries an assortment of knives. We have every thing from multi-tool pocket knives to a claymore sword. I personally carry a 3.5" SOG lock blade at all times and have two fixed blades in each of my packs and vehicles. I also carry a fillet knife in each pack. One can never have too many options when it comes to good quality steel.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Seneca said:


> Are three knives the minimum?
> 
> While setting up a bug out bag I got to thinking about what kind of cutting tools or knives would I need. I decided that one knife was not enough I could get by with two but three knives would cover about anything I could possibly need a knife to do.
> 
> The three types of knives that I came up with were...
> 
> A heavy full tang fix blade knife, something such as a BK 2 or ESEE 5. For heavy chores like chopping batonning.
> 
> A medium weight fixed blade knife such as a Mora or Condor bushlore. For finer cutting and fashioning gear dressing game etc.
> 
> A pocket knife. Which is also an EDC item and would be useful for fine or light cutting chores.
> 
> I think that covers most uses for a knife one might encounter while bugging out. I do believe I could add more but think three is a nice number...and of course I'd include a stone to keep them sharp.


I don't think you need 3 knives, although in my BOB I have 2.

The first is a fixed blade knife, the 2nd is my backup on my multi-tool

It is better to have a way to sharpen the 2 knives I have than a third that will take up space and weight.

The other thing to consider is salvaging items off the dead corpses you encounter as you bug out, in that case a good particulate mask and some disposable gloves will be golden.


----------

